# Orion 250 hcca



## Johnconyer (Nov 10, 2020)

I have one channel on my amp not working , can you fix it ... gen 1 hcca 250 orion


----------



## Coolhand20th (Aug 13, 2020)

Send it to the amplab, they repair amplifiers. 






Amplifier Repair







theamplab.net


----------

